# Just left a deposit on a new plow truck



## sn95vert (Nov 15, 2009)

Im taking delivery on this bad boy next week. 01 f250 with 126k. found this on craigslist and needed to check it out. Just have to find a plow and replac some minor parts but im ready to put in some work this winter.


----------



## engine51 (Feb 12, 2010)

how much did you pay for it?
looks great for an 01 with that amount of miles on it, nice find.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

sharp ride, what kind of plow you thinking boss vxt?


----------



## sn95vert (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm leaning toward the VXT but we'll see how deep my pockets are by the fall.. They cut my ours at ESPN so I have to bust my ass this summer to save up as much money as I can. If not, I'll find a MM2 and wait another year for a Boss.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

sn95vert;1043124 said:


> They cut my ours at ESPN


Instead of cutting your hours they should cut Chris Berman's


----------



## sn95vert (Nov 15, 2009)

Maybe you should tell them that for me.   J/K I met him a few times. He is a really nice guy.


----------



## sn95vert (Nov 15, 2009)

engine51;1042897 said:


> how much did you pay for it?
> looks great for an 01 with that amount of miles on it, nice find.


Just saw this now, I paid $6500. It has surface rust and scratches in some places but I will be getting it repainted within 2-3 years.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Nice truck, have fun getting it rigged up and whatnot.


----------



## sn95vert (Nov 15, 2009)

Snapped a few flicks while up in the Adirondacks this weekend..


----------



## sn95vert (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## sn95vert (Nov 15, 2009)

Update. been really busy with work and wasn't able to plow this winter. 

I've decided to do a budget build. Bought a FIsher MM that needed some work. My plow guy knew someone getting rid of a brand new mm2 pump/motor and acccesories for 600 so I had to jump on it. It's still not complete. Here's what I got so far. By the time I get this thing sandblasted/ painted, I'll have about $1500 invested into this project,


----------



## sn95vert (Nov 15, 2009)

"New" Plow. It is in pretty good shape. Olny thing wrong with it was a crack in the A-frame and some rust. I was very surprised not to find any rot. The plow is about 10 years old and was starting to show its age. It was taken care of very well over the years.


----------



## sn95vert (Nov 15, 2009)

New Stuff. When I get a few extra bucks, Im going to upgrade to the new style lights.


----------



## sn95vert (Nov 15, 2009)

Everything Disasambled.



















A-Frame was taken off to get welded,


----------



## sn95vert (Nov 15, 2009)

Installing truck side mounts,


----------



## sn95vert (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## snowman123 (Sep 2, 2010)

Nice setup you have their good luck.


----------



## serafii (Nov 29, 2009)

Sn95vert whyd u switch from the sehp pump to the insta act?


----------



## sn95vert (Nov 15, 2009)

I couldn't pass up a good deal. I priced it out and I saved about $700.


----------



## serafii (Nov 29, 2009)

Didn't the sehp come with the plow you bought? Or was it due to be changed?


----------



## sn95vert (Nov 15, 2009)

it came with the plow. Theres nothing wrong with the sehp. Just needed some change.putting it away if i could find another project plow.


----------



## serafii (Nov 29, 2009)

Oh ok, makes sense.


----------



## sn95vert (Nov 15, 2009)

Update...

Got laid off for the winter so I been getting some things done in my free time. Repaired a crack in the A frame, Painted it and the Headgear


----------



## sn95vert (Nov 15, 2009)

Taking the blade in for sandblasting.



















Sandblasted, Welded, & Rust Shield added.. Holes came through while being sandblasted, Its ok for now but I give it 2-3 years before I need to reskin the blade.


----------



## sn95vert (Nov 15, 2009)

Back from paint.


----------



## tbone3 (Aug 21, 2011)

Looks awesome! Got any pics of the cracked A Frame?


Tom


----------



## sn95vert (Nov 15, 2009)

I only have the one picture, you can see where it was repaired on top where the clevis pin goes through.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Nice Work. Can't wait to see the install


----------



## sn95vert (Nov 15, 2009)

Also doing full exhaust and some suspension work.


----------



## sn95vert (Nov 15, 2009)

The bed is starting to rust and I got these and I dont know how I feel about them. What do you guys think? Did a mock up today.


----------



## ffplow (Dec 5, 2008)

dosen't look too bad, kinda flows with the black bedliner.

how much did sandblasting run you?


----------



## sn95vert (Nov 15, 2009)

ffplow;1332291 said:


> dosen't look too bad, kinda flows with the black bedliner.
> 
> how much did sandblasting run you?


I had a bunch of people pm me about where i got it done. Paint and Powder works in New Britain did the work, Depending on the blade, it will run about $300-$350. I paid $350 beacause I had a lot of spots the needed to be welded but that isnt too bad considering most people charge $300-400 just to sand blast plus another $200-300 for paint.


----------



## sn95vert (Nov 15, 2009)

All Put together...


----------



## ch973934 (Dec 9, 2007)

Looks good man, be safe with this freak nor'easter tonight


----------



## dieseltech (Sep 7, 2011)

Nice truck bud...looks good


----------



## sn95vert (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks guys. Went out last night and plowed. The bracket for the spring for the trip edge broke and I hit one of the cement parking space wheel chock and scratchd up the new paint.What mayhem was it trying to drive around. Now im wondering about the bracket, should I weld something on there or get another bracket? heres some pics.


----------



## DaveCN5 (Oct 19, 2011)

sn95vert;1335094 said:


> Thanks guys. Went out last night and plowed. The bracket for the spring for the trip edge broke and I hit one of the cement parking space wheel chock and scratchd up the new paint.What mayhem was it trying to drive around. Now im wondering about the bracket, should I weld something on there or get another bracket? heres some pics.


IMO, it's all up to you and your confidence in fabrication skills. It will be a lot of work to weld a new piece in place and grind the inner circle enough for the bolt to go back through. I almost think it would be easier to get a new bracket and cut the old one off and weld the new one on.

That Ford Body style is notorious for the wheel well rot. Instead of using the fender flares like you got, we repaired the rust and then had the wheel well and about 1 1/2" of the body sprayed with Line-X. It's worked out very well and now you can even have them paint match the body.


----------



## tbone3 (Aug 21, 2011)

sn95vert;1335094 said:


> Thanks guys. Went out last night and plowed. The bracket for the spring for the trip edge broke and I hit one of the cement parking space wheel chock and scratchd up the new paint.What mayhem was it trying to drive around. Now im wondering about the bracket, should I weld something on there or get another bracket? heres some pics.


damn dude that sucks! Hope you get it fixed!

Tom


----------



## sn95vert (Nov 15, 2009)

I think Im going to have my brother weld a piece there so it'll hold for now.. eventually, I have to find a place to get this thing reskined.. that'll be the real challenge.


----------



## buddymanzpop (Nov 14, 2009)

sn95vert;1335094 said:


> Thanks guys. Went out last night and plowed. The bracket for the spring for the trip edge broke and I hit one of the cement parking space wheel chock and scratchd up the new paint.What mayhem was it trying to drive around. Now im wondering about the bracket, should I weld something on there or get another bracket? heres some pics.


They sell those replaceable weld on spring brackets, is there a Howard Fairfield supply store in your area? I've seen them there and they are a reasonably priced store. Google howard p fairfeild llc to find a local store. If you need the blade reskinned also you may be better off finding a speedcast blade for sale and just replace yours. the speedcast will fit right on to your A-frame.


----------



## sn95vert (Nov 15, 2009)

Finished up the other day with the manifold and catback. Heres a quick video.


----------



## sn95vert (Nov 15, 2009)

Finally got some snow in my area.... Had a good day of plowing. We got about 5 inches of soft snow and was easy to clean up. Took a quick video of one of my residential properties.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

haha we got that snow as well...one of our trucks hit electrical issues though...wipers got stuck, radio kills the battery, plow kills the battery, no dash lights(the fuse is pulled, switch went bad), e-brake turns the headlights off. Look at my 99 Tahoe thread to see the truck.


----------



## sn95vert (Nov 15, 2009)

That sucks.. I didn't have any issues (knock on wood) but i hear a weird noise coming from the driver side front suspension and my abs light is on. Gotta take a look at it and snuff it out before the next storm.


----------



## njsnowremoval (Sep 27, 2010)

Looks good should be a money maker


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

how bad was putting those manifolds on? were dreading doing those theres 2 08 ford super light dutys at work and the manifolds are making all kinds of noise typical fords. how did it go break any bolts?


----------



## sn95vert (Nov 15, 2009)

My brother was the one that took them off. He worked for Ford and did quite a few in his time. If you know what you're doing, expect it take 8-12 hours if nothing goes wrong. The manifold I installed was the same model Dorman that came out of it so i was lucky not to have any studs break in the process. I think it took my bro about 5 hours start to finish to complete it. My driver side is starting to leak slightly. Nothing major but gotta leave that for another day.


----------



## agurdo17 (Sep 15, 2011)

when i did manifolds on my chevy i made sure all the bolts were going to come out first. if they didnt it was going right down to the body shop. aint worth it.. i have heard that the heads always break off the bolts though so if you take the manifold off you can heat around the bolt and latch on with vice grips.


----------



## njsnowremoval (Sep 27, 2010)

ME and my budies did that to a mustang. we snapped it off. luckily we were able to grab hold and get it out.


----------



## sn95vert (Nov 15, 2009)

Manifolds are a piece of cake on mustangs compared to the super dutys. I did 2 manifold swaps in 3 years on my sn.


----------



## njsnowremoval (Sep 27, 2010)

The mustang we did was an 05. first we did. also i suspect his mustang had flood damage as its trunk is always wet and his engine parts are pretty well rusted.


----------



## sn95vert (Nov 15, 2009)

I knew someone with a similar problem with gettin water inside the car.


----------



## f250harvest (Sep 18, 2012)

Took a video of the storm last night at one of my properties. Videos is sort of small.. Select full view to get a better look at it.


----------



## f250harvest (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## f250harvest (Sep 18, 2012)




----------

